# ccw



## nick99

Has anyone ever been asked to remove there gun before? I was out bowling tonight and the owner came up and asked if i would take my gun back out to the car because he sold beer there and I told him that your are now allowed to carry were they sell beer and I still said i would take it out and he was nice and gave me some bowling pins. But i just wanted to see if anyone else had this happen.


----------



## BassBlaster

So you recieved a few bowling pins for unarming yourself!?! Lol. I would have packed up all my things, asked for a refund for the games I hadnt played and told the owner I would never be back till it was okay for me to protect myself there.

I have never been asked to remove my weapon but then, I dont go places that have the little signs up. I only spend my money at places that allow me to protect my family while I am there.


----------



## LEJoe

How did the business owner know you were pack'en? It's suppose to be "concealed carry". If it was his bowling alley, he has the right to not want guns there. If you refuse, then you are trespassing and it just gets ugly from there. Real ugly.


----------



## Shortdrift

Was your weapon concealed or worn exposed for everyone to see?


----------



## sam kegg

1st i would ask how did he know you were packing? 2nd i agree with bass master i would have left and not come back, 3RD for me if i were the owner i would have asked to see your ccw id and if it was ligit i would have gave you the free pins and a few games


----------



## nick99

I am pretty small and i carry a glock 23 you could see the bottom tip of my barrel that was it. I just wasnt going to make a scene there so i just droped it fished the game we were on and left. it all started when i went up and asked for bowling pins to buy.


----------



## dock dabber

You did the right thing. In regards to CCW, whenever I am on someone elses property I never feel the need to get the last word in. If they ask me to take my weapon to the car thats what I need to do or leave. See no productive reason to say or do any thing else. Getting the last word in just promotes a possiable scene and for all the rest of the patrons that is not necessary. For most people EGO is why they are not liked or wanted anywhere.


----------



## Sharp Charge

Was this sign prominently displayed at the entrance? If not, inform him of the legal requirements as set by the ORC, then pack your stuff and split. No need for a pissing match, but he has to follow the law as well as you if he doesn't want CCW on the premises.


----------



## BassBlaster

dock dabber said:


> You did the right thing. In regards to CCW, whenever I am on someone elses property I never feel the need to get the last word in. If they ask me to take my weapon to the car thats what I need to do or leave. See no productive reason to say or do any thing else. Getting the last word in just promotes a possiable scene and for all the rest of the patrons that is not necessary. For most people EGO is why they are not liked or wanted anywhere.


How my reply was interpreted to mean, get the last word or make a scene is beyond me. My EGO also has nothing to do with not wanting to support a business that dosnt allow me to excercise my God given right to protect my family. As far as not saying anything at all and just leaving, I think thats rediculous. You dont have to make a scene to explain to the owner, law abiding CC. Most people that dont want guns on thier property are just uneducated when it comes to CC. Theres absolutly nothing wrong with letting them know that you are never going to support thier business unless you can carry your weapon there. You may actually change thier mind allthough most places that have posted no gun signs then taken them down later got thier education from thier place being shot up. Wal Mart is a perfect example.


----------



## nick99

I told him the law passed and I had no problem with that and he said I am going to check an if your right I'll never ask you to take it off again there was no sign at the door So I told him of you don't want them to then put a sign on door


----------



## jsm197

Sounds like you need a smaller gun


----------



## Skunkedagain

IMO. No one should ever be able to tell that your are carrying. Out of site, out of mind is the best. When your weapon is visable all you do is draw attention from anti gunners. This is the last thing we need.


----------



## squiddy

ohio is open carry show it off if you want and if i cant carry in the store etc i wont do business there if asked to leave and no sign on the door then i would leave no questions asked pay the bill and walk away its his fault for not posting sign


----------



## Snakecharmer

jsm197 said:


> Sounds like you need a smaller gun


Thats too funny....but true!


----------



## Huntinbull

Skunkedagain said:


> IMO. No one should ever be able to tell that your are carrying. Out of site, out of mind is the best. When your weapon is visable all you do is draw attention from anti gunners. This is the last thing we need.


Nobody should know til it needs to go bang.


----------



## viper1

Better check the law on open carry as all that has been changed because of CCW. If your guns showing its no concealed your size doesn't matter. I never get asked because they don't know. An shouldn't. CCW is about sunrise.
t from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nick99

I will not carry a smaller gun


----------



## BigV

viper1 said:


> Better check the law on open carry as all that has been changed because of CCW.


Open carry is legal in Ohio. 
You can carry in the same places you can CCW. You can NOT however open carry in your vehicle unless you have your CCW License.


----------



## viper1

There is no law for open carry but you can do it in places. Never have been able to carry loaded guns in cars either way till ccw. Not sure why a person would want to open carry. It is more problem then anything. But some seem to enjoy that. Most police will give you problems because they arfe also uniformed of rules.I was on several committees that helped with the CCW becoming Law. I totally back it up. I hear lots of people with the Clint Eastwood Attitude the bigger the better. EVEN HAD IT MY SELF ONE TIME. But these days I carry a 9mm. If I carry a gun and am unable to stop an attack with 12 9 mm shots i deserve what i get. So do you. With carry comes responsibility of practicing and becoming accurate with your gun. Weather its a little .380 or a 50 cal. 

Didn't say it was illegal to open carry either.You read that in your self. We were speaking of concealed which means no printing or gun showing.
Here is some reading if you like.If mot ignore it.

http://www.ohioopencarry.org/legality-open-carry-ohio


Legality of Open Carry in Ohio
There is no "Open Carry Law" in Ohio... the Ohio Revised Code does not authorize, prohibit, or otherwise regulate the open carry of firearms on foot. Open Carry of a handgun or long gun is protected across Ohio by virtue of ORC 9.68 which preempts any municipal laws prohibiting the act. There is no requirement of residency or license to carry openly in Ohio - however, you must be legally in possession of the firearm that you intend to carry. It is recommended that you be at least 18 to carry a long gun, and 21 for handguns.

Important! You may not carry a "loaded" handgun in a motor vehicle in Ohio without a recognized Concealed Handgun License. The definition of "loaded" in Ohio means you must have no ammunition in the gun, and no ammunition in a compatible magazine or speedloader anywhere in the vehicle.

You may not carry a "loaded" (same definition) long arm in a vehicle, even with a recognized Concealed Handgun License.

Other exceptions - not a comprehensive list:

You may not carry in a room or open area covered by a Class D liquor license (bars and restaurants that serve alcohol for consumption on the premises) http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.121
"No Guns" signs DO carry legal weight other than trespassing
Here is a great introductory video by Don (rottman43055): 




Here's a memo from the Greene county Prosecutor in response to a request by the Beavercreek Police Department (after this incident): [ame="http://www.scribd.com/doc/49957246/Greene-County-Prosecutor-Memo-to-Police-Departments"]Greene County Prosecutor Memo to Police Departments[/ame]


----------



## boatnut

nick99 said:


> I will not carry a smaller gun


best get a longer shirt then


----------



## BassBlaster

nick99 said:


> I will not carry a smaller gun


I dont think anyone was insinuating you down grade to a .22. If showing off your piece is a problem you can downsize the pistol and still carry the same fire power. For instance, take your 23 and trade it in on a 27. Same caliber, half the size. I carry a XD 40 Sub Compact just to make it easier to conceal and I gaurantee I can shoot it just as good as a full size weapon. Actually, I shoot it a bit better than my full size XDM 9mm. I think its just cause I enjoy shooting the .40 more though.

If you still refuse to downsize, try an IWB holster. I highly reccomend the Crossbreed Super Tuck. I have tried all the popular styles of IWB holsters and the Super Tuck is by far the best. It is a fairly large and ugly holster but its designed for comfort. If you have ever worn an IWB, you know how uncomfortable they are. You will forget you are wearing this one. I can conceal the XD when wearing shorts and a t-shirt with the Super Tuck.


----------



## nick99

I am getting a 27


----------



## viper1

Swapped my 40 full size to a Bersa 9mm Thunder UC. When comparing loads to my 40 found out a lot of 9mm loads equal out the same as a 40. On stopping power, Wound opening and wound surface exposed. Not only does the 9mm Hide better. It's quicker on a second shot as recoil is a lot better. So accuracy,and speed is better. The range isn't as good but in a normal attack range it's plenty good. Big plus is ammo is so much cheaper I shoot 3-4 times as often. Also with the Bersa I have never had a hang,stove pipe or any thing. Never seen that on any semi auto pistol.


----------



## nick99

I have 700 round threw my glock with out a jam


----------



## jsm197

BassBlaster said:


> I dont think anyone was insinuating you down grade to a .22. If showing off your piece is a problem you can downsize the pistol and still carry the same fire power. For instance, take your 23 and trade it in on a 27. Same caliber, half the size.


That's all I meant, I carry a 27 and I've never had any problems concealing it.


----------



## FISNFOOL

nick99 said:


> I am pretty small and i carry a glock 23 you could see the bottom tip of my barrel that was it.


Then you are not carrying concealed. Try buying a shirt in a tall size so it hangs down lower, or follow the advise others posted.

If you think about what you wrote, you are deliberately carrying the gun showing because you know it shows. Not a good thing to do. The whole purpose of the concealed carry is so those that chose to exercise their rights do not alarm those that are afraid of guns.

Good chance that after your actions that property owner is going to post a no guns sign. Your deliberate display of the "tip" of the weapon is only causing problems for all of us.


----------



## nick99

after putting back on the shirt i had on you cant see anything here the pic


----------



## sbreech

nick99 said:


> after putting back on the shirt i had on you cant see anything here the pic


skin tight shirt prints very well. The gun is easily visible. Also, if you were bowling, it probably pulled up a bit...perhaps the barrel showed then.

A firearm is not something to show off. It isn't cool. It isn't neat. It doesn't make us cool. It's a tool to be put away and used when needed.


----------



## Snakecharmer

nick99 said:


> after putting back on the shirt i had on you cant see anything here the pic


Looks like a gun on your right hip to me.


----------



## viper1

No way I' d consider that concealed or would I remove my shirt if its acting to conceal. Clearly able to see it in this small pic. In person it might as well not be covered.


----------



## Sharp Charge

Yes it's concealed technically, but it is printing pretty bad. If you're gonna wear shirts that tight, I would recommend carrying IWB and with another shirt over or a smaller weapon. It's just a good excuse to pick up another.  

I carry many different guns depending on what I'm wearing and going. I may have my Glock 27 IWB (my primary method) or I may grab the wife's Bodyguard 380 or J frame and keep it in my pocket. I may have the fullsize in a paddle rig. It all depends, I don't rely on just a single method. You really do have to dress around your gun if you plan to go out and about and have everyone be none the wiser. Most of the time my good friends and my wife even don't know what I have on or where it is. They just know it's here somewhere...


----------



## nick99

I'll have to buy bigger shirts Time for med shirts


----------



## newbuckeye

The bigger shirts will help a lot but also look into IWB holsters. The Cross breeds are great.... Galco makes one called SkyOps. I goes IWB but also the clip allows you to tuck your shirt over it. I had one for a Sig 229 and it was virtually invisible. There is a local company that deals with gear at less than retail from the web sites. Look up FEWHQ on the net. They don't stock much, but call and talk to Bill. The last one I got in just a few days.


----------



## nick99

I actually can just make my own out of kydex I just don't care for iwb but I'll going try to switch


----------



## BassBlaster

nick99 said:


> I actually can just make my own out of kydex I just don't care for iwb but I'll going try to switch


I didnt care for IWB either. I actually stopped carrying when I couldnt conceal in my paddle holster, then I tried a Super Tuck. Now I carry all the time. I still carry in a leather paddle in the winter months when I can conceal under a jacket but when I dont have a jacket on, its the Super Tuck every time. They are worth every dime!!


----------



## ezbite

Looks like you will have trouble pulling the pistol when/if the time comes. That shirts way to tight and it will be a problem getting to the weapon.


----------



## nick99

I can get the gun just fine


----------



## FISNFOOL

Massad Ayoob in his *10 Commandments of Concealed Carry * Said it best. For those that do not know, he is considered the standard of training.

*Concealed Means Concealed*
A very few people carrying guns for the first time feel an irresistible urge to let others see that theyve got the power. First-time carriers and rookie cops, usually young in both cases, may fall into this trap. It is a practice to avoid for several reasons.

In most of this society, the only people the general public sees carrying guns in public are uniformed protector figures, such as police officers and security guards. When they see someone not identifiable as such, who is carrying a lethal weapon, they tend to panic. This makes no friends among the voting public for the gun owners rights movementyou do not make people into friends and sympathizers, by frightening themand can lead to a panicky observer getting the wrong idea and reporting you to the police as a man with a gun. This can lead to all sorts of unpleasant confrontations.

Moreover, a harasser who has picked you as his victim and knows you carry a gun can create a situation where there are no other witnesses present, and then make the false claim that you threatened him with the weapon. This is a very serious felony called Aggravated Assault. It is his word against yours. The fact that you are indeed carrying the gun he describes you pointing at him can make his lie more believable than your truth, to the ears of judge and jury.

You can see all ten commandments here:
http://www.tactical-life.com/online/exclusives/10-commandments-of-concealed-carry/


----------



## nick99

Ok I tired something out tonight I usually where a small shirt I went to a medium and you can still see it and then I switched to large and you can still see it. I am not trying to let people see my gun and I just love my Glock 23 but I just cant seem to get it consealed. I moved my holister around and back is the only spot i can stand to have it.


----------



## Sharp Charge

nick99 said:


> Ok I tired something out tonight I usually where a small shirt I went to a medium and you can still see it and then I switched to large and you can still see it. I am not trying to let people see my gun and I just love my Glock 23 but I just cant seem to get it consealed. I moved my holister around and back is the only spot i can stand to have it.


I used to be skinny... haha, your 2 options if your larger shirts aren't covering are to try IWB, yes it takes some getting used to, but with the right holster the gun really does disappear. Just get 1 size larger pants too. Or try a belt holster that holds the gun higher and tight to your body. Try it at the 3 o'clock position instead of the 4 o'clock you show in the pic. Not sure where you're located or I'd offer to let you try some of my holsters to find one that works with you. You could also go to a decent gun store and work out your issue with them trying various holsters till you find one that works.


----------



## nick99

i have the gun right at my back right pocket. Ive carried an lcp iwb but i just do not like the feel of my glock iwb


----------



## BassBlaster

nick99 said:


> i have the gun right at my back right pocket. Ive carried an lcp iwb but i just do not like the feel of my glock iwb


Get a Super Tuck. I sound like a freakin broken record here. Theres a reason I keep repeating myself. Because it works and it is not uncomfortable!


----------



## nick99

Where'd you get yours from?


----------



## sherman51

theres no doubt that shirt is going to show off any hip holsterd gun no matter how small the gun is. its not about telling everyone, look at me im carring. you need to change the type shirt your wearing when you pack your gun. any type stretch type shirt is a no no with a big or little gun on your hip.

we as gun carriers have a responceability to conceal our weapons. if it means dressing alittle differently then so be it. but a loose long shirt can make all the difference in the world.
sherman


----------



## dinkcatcher

Add another for crossbreed, I have them for three of my guns and they're amazing. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## PITCHNIT

+1000 on the aforementioned Crossbreed Super Tuck. Just like their add says the most ugliest, most comfortable holster their is. I believe you should carry what your comfortable with BUT you are going to have to drop "T" shirts or other snug fitting garments from your wardrobe. It's relatively easy to conceal a full size pistol up to and including a full sized 1911 but you have to dress around it. If something bad is going to happen you dont want the BG to "make you" as you may well end up being the 1st target. NO ONE should EVER be able to tell you are armed. Just my humble opinion, YMMV. Dont mess with old fat guys dressed in Hawiian shirts. Too old to fight and too fat to run only leaves one option.


----------



## nick99

Ok I am goingto order the super tuck but what all did you guys get for yours like you can add different clips and the horse hide wasnt sure what you guy thought on this. Any Info would be nice thanks


----------



## Sharp Charge

Very similar to the Crossbreed but without the long wait.

http://theisholsters.com/view-gallery.php?folder=Customer Pictures


----------



## BassBlaster

I didnt have a long wait for mine but I have heard some people have. This holster is worth the wait though. Did I mention it has a lifetime warranty. As fot the options, I got the Super Tuck Deluxe and I did opt to get horsehide instead of cowhide just because it is suppose to be a bit more resistent to water, sweat, etc. I think it just looks better than the black cowhide too, allthough, i'm the only person that ever see's it. You'll be very happy with this holster!

http://crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## fontinalis

Three words
Button up Flannel


----------



## Fishin Chick

nick99 said:


> Has anyone ever been asked to remove there gun before? I was out bowling tonight and the owner came up and asked if i would take my gun back out to the car because he sold beer there and I told him that your are now allowed to carry were they sell beer and I still said i would take it out and he was nice and gave me some bowling pins. But i just wanted to see if anyone else had this happen.


I have never had this happen but I do know that they just changed that law that you are allowed to carry your gun into places that sell alcohol now.


----------



## Back-lash

Crossbreed is definitely they way go go. I've got 3 myself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher

Try an Arch Angel holster. They are appendix IWB although I carry mine on my hip. I carry a G27 you can't see it even when wearing just a plain white T.

http://www.onesourcetactical.com/archangelappendixcarryaiwbappendixinsidethewaistband.aspx
http://www.dalefrickeholsters.com/products.htm
http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=12319

The third link has some excellent images. They make this for full size weapons as well.

If you carry on your back you can order the opposite handed holster and use it as well.


----------



## fallen513

Try a shirt that was designed for adult men.


----------



## sea oxx

HEHEHE....funny


----------



## Jigging Jim

You may have to start wearing Extra Large Shirts. I know a guy who is small but wears Extra Large T-Shirts when he is wearing a Full-Size Carry Gun on his Hip. One day I watched him move about with a 9mm S&W Sigma Pistol on his Right Hip. I rarely saw any indication of Printing as the guy moved around during the day. Yes, the Shirt looked too big on him - but to someone not suspecting - he would not get noticed as a guy wearing a Handgun. If you want to, you could always go to some fancy high-end Clothing Store and tell the Clerk(s) that you want to Dress around that particular Handgun. They may work with you to Custom-Select Clothes - or even alter Clothes that they sell to suit your needs. You have a serious problem - and it is time to get serious to solve it.


----------



## Pigsticker

fallen513 said:


> Try a shirt that was designed for adult men.


Lol very nice.


----------



## PITCHNIT

If you do go with the crossbreed I would recommend the horsehide. I doesnt hold as much moisture. If you want comfort go with the crossbreed. I like the kydex holster and they are easier on and off but the crossbreed is much more comfortable. I use kydex for short trips. If you are a DIY guy you can make your own just google it.


----------



## nick99

as the shirt fits me just fine just not with a gun. I have a kydex press to make them just dont like them


----------



## FISNFOOL

fontinalis said:


> Three words
> Button up Flannel


Good tip, I often wear a second shirt over the first and let it hang open to conceal. Same with a jeans type shirt or a jeans vest.

Simple tee under any of these works. Any shirt of the type shown in your pic will mold itself over the gun, clearly showing that you are armed. 

nick99 I forgot to mention that in the PM. Thanks for your response.


----------



## sbreech

Button up shirt untucked will conceal way better than spandex tops, but if you must wear shirts that tight, try some non-plain shirts. Shirts with a pattern (flannel, paisley, lace, camo,...whatever) will not show outlines as much. Think digicam. It breaks up the silhouette.


----------



## fredg53

Huntinbull said:


> Nobody should know til it needs to go bang.


Right on the money


----------



## viper1

My best conceal and all around carry is the old fashion way. In my jean front pocket and a t shirt pulled out. It is also more comfortable as i don't have a holster weighing me down. Hate those spandex and band type hides. Also a safer prep. As I can stick my hands in pockets and have my finger on the trigger most times with out attracting attention. Just my thoughts and my way.


----------



## Huntinbull

viper1 said:


> My best conceal and all around carry is the old fashion way. In my jean front pocket and a t shirt pulled out. It is also more comfortable as i don't have a holster weighing me down. Hate those spandex and band type hides. Also a safer prep. As I can stick my hands in pockets and have my finger on the trigger most times with out attracting attention. Just my thoughts and my way.


WHY ON EARTH would you have your finger on the trigger in your POCKET!!! That is how "accidental" discharges happen. (Negligent discharge is a more truthful term, neglecting safety causes accidents) Not enough room in most jeans to turn the gun in the pocket and fire. Finger off the trigger till you are on target.


----------



## viper1

Huntinbull said:


> WHY ON EARTH would you have your finger on the trigger in your POCKET!!! That is how "accidental" discharges happen. (Negligent discharge is a more truthful term, neglecting safety causes accidents) Not enough room in most jeans to turn the gun in the pocket and fire. Finger off the trigger till you are on target.


Have had guns all my life and have taught and instructed shooting. So im fully aware of accidental discharge. But I carry a double action and chamber open. So there is no chance of it. Requires quite a bit to pull. Second there is no need to turn the gun as it rides in position to pull. Really when i said finger on the trigger I meant gun in hand and ready to draw. Finger don't go in guard till pulled. LOL!
I carried most my life and no one knew unless i told them. Have never had a reason to shoot anyone and hope it stays that way! And safety is always first on my mind. So unlike most I don't carry with a loaded chamber but instead count more on me having time to pull and shoot. Truth is if the person has a gun pulled before you do, its a good chance of you being shoot too! Not a situation I want to be in. God Bless us and pray it doesn't come to that.


----------



## MAU

When I carry my Glock 19, the chamber is empty. I don't trust the trigger safety to prevent an "accidental" discharge. I always carry this gun in a Blackhawk Serpa holster. No chance of it falling out "accidently". When I carry my LC9, I have a round in the chamber. I make certain the safety is engaged and I use a pocket holster. "Accidents" only happen when you violate safety rules. In a very low risk situation, safety should be the primary concern and protection should be secondary. If the situation is high risk, then carrying a round in the chamber might make sense, even if the gun only has a trigger safety. Of course, the best course of action is to avoid high risk situations in the first place.


----------



## boatnut

I may be off base here but what's the point in carrying a semi-auto unless it's locked and loaded? The time to draw, rack the slide then get on target may be too late????


----------



## viper1

boatnut said:


> I may be off base here but what's the point in carrying a semi-auto unless it's locked and loaded? The time to draw, rack the slide then get on target may be too late????


Boatnut you may be right. But teaching hunters safety for years, We always taught a mechanical safety will and do fail. I hope never to have to use it. But if I do i figure racking and aiming is still better than not having one or risking accidental discharge. To me thats a risk i'll have to take.  Been carrying about 40 years, haven't had an accident or had to use it yet. God willing i never will!


----------



## CarpetBagger

Bring it in a bag? A coat? Or buy pants or clothing that doesn't print...and a proper holster setup ...not all iwb are equal...rule number 1 I thought of ccw was not to let anyone know you carry...

I like a snub 38+p revolver for ccw...but also have compact 45 and 9mm semi auto firearms that I carry...

double action on the first trigger pull prevents a lot of issues when carrying with one in the pipe...not the most accurate...but ccw isn't for a shutout at the OK Corral...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite

[/COLOR]


MAU said:


> When I carry my Glock 19, the chamber is empty. I don't trust the trigger safety to prevent an "accidental" discharge. I always carry this gun in a Blackhawk Serpa holster. No chance of it falling out "accidently". When I carry my LC9, I have a round in the chamber. I make certain the safety is engaged and I use a pocket holster. "Accidents" only happen when you violate safety rules. In a very low risk situation, safety should be the primary concern and protection should be secondary. If the situation is high risk, then carrying a round in the chamber might make sense, even if the gun only has a trigger safety. Of course, the best course of action is to avoid high risk situations in the first place.







ive carried my G23 with a live round in the chamber for as long as ive had my CCW (been over 7 years now) and its been Winchester white box (that's what I shoot at the range, that's what I carry).. for you to say you don't "trust the trigger" is just INSANE.. im thinking you might need more range time with the G19.. if not ill buy it from you.. seriously, pm me and we can talk.. its not doing you any good with an emptychamber..


----------



## BigV

boatnut said:


> I may be off base here but what's the point in carrying a semi-auto unless it's locked and loaded? The time to draw, rack the slide then get on target may be too late????


Ever hear of the "THE ISRAELI METHOD"?
Carrying a handgun in condition 3 is common practice for military personnel in Israel and many other countries. Training is the key. Most studies show that using the Israeli Draw Method adds only .5 seconds to acquiring a target and firing the first round.

I don't necessarily agree that carrying in condition 3 is the best way for ME to carry, but it is still an effective way to carry.


----------



## ezbite

BigV said:


> Ever hear of the "THE ISRAELI METHOD"?
> Carrying a handgun in condition 3 is common practice for military personnel in Israel and many other countries. Training is the key. Most studies show that using the Israeli Draw Method adds only .5 seconds to acquiring a target and firing the first round.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree that carrying in condition 3 is the best way for ME to carry, but it is still an effective way to carry.


one of my port of calls while in the NAVY was Haifa Israel and I can tell you for sure they were condition 1, 1 hot woman,,, hot women with uzis.. awww good times... it threw me off at first until we talked, then I realized we were all the same.. guess I got the thread side tracted.. but boy o boy...


----------



## lotaluck

ezbite said:


> one of my port of calls while in the NAVY was Haifa Israel and I can tell you for sure they were condition 1, 1 hot woman,,, hot women with uzis.. awww good times... it threw me off at first until we talked, then I realized we were all the same.. guess I got the thread side tracted.. but boy o boy...


Spent many many weeks in Haifa. Had a change of comand there which kept us in port much longer than normal. We need to crack some beers and shoot the bull some time ez.


----------

